# What is BOR?



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm looking at a pattern that says to cast on and rib for a couple of inches. Next it says, starting at BOR..... What is BOR??


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Border? What are you knitting?


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Beginning of row? There should be an abbreviation index somewhere on the pattern.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Uyvonne said:


> Beginning of row? There should be an abbreviation index somewhere on the pattern.


Thank you, sooo much! That makes sense. It is a poncho knitted in the round. I guess that little abbreviation was for people more stupid than me, who might begin the pattern in the middle of the ribbing! No, there is no index. Knitters are supposed to be mind readers, because it is much to tough to spell out complete words in patterns.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

kathycam said:


> I'm looking at a pattern that says to cast on and rib for a couple of inches. Next it says, starting at BOR..... What is BOR??


Beginning of row would be my guess, but then, what do I know? LOL.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

If you are knitting in the round, the BOR means "beginning of round".

Used like this--"Place stitch marker for beginning of round (BOR); join being careful not to twist stitches."

BTW, EOR is every other round!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> If you are knitting in the round, the BOR means "beginning of round".
> 
> Used like this--"Place stitch marker for beginning of round (BOR); join being careful not to twist stitches."
> 
> BTW, EOR is every other round!


:thumbup:


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

kathycam said:


> Thank you, sooo much! That makes sense. It is a poncho knitted in the round. I guess that little abbreviation was for people more stupid than me, who might begin the pattern in the middle of the ribbing! No, there is no index. Knitters are supposed to be mind readers, because it is much to tough to spell out complete words in patterns.


I have designed and written many, many patterns. The reason that these abbreviations were originally used is because space is expensive real estate in magazines. This necessitated the use of abbreviations to conserve space (this valuable space would then be sold to advertisers). This is how the cost of magazines has been kept relatively affordable while being able to offer many designs to the knitter.

Sorry that this designer did not include an abbreviation index. It should not be assumed that the knitter knows every abbreviation.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It means you do the border first. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> If you are knitting in the round, the BOR means "beginning of round".
> 
> Used like this--"Place stitch marker for beginning of round (BOR); join being careful not to twist stitches."
> 
> BTW, EOR is every other round!


And here, I thought EOR was Pooh's friend. :lol: :lol:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Patty Sutter said:


> And here, I thought EOR was Pooh's friend. :lol: :lol:


LOL love it!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

kathycam said:


> Knitters are supposed to be mind readers, because it is much to tough to spell out complete words in patterns.


Oh, YOU'VE noticed that too?


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> If you are knitting in the round, the BOR means "beginning of round".
> 
> Used like this--"Place stitch marker for beginning of round (BOR); join being careful not to twist stitches."
> 
> BTW, EOR is every other round!


  Thanks for the heads up on EOR. My brain is pretty fuzzy after adapting this pattern to the yarn that I have.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> And here, I thought EOR was Pooh's friend. :lol: :lol:


 :lol: That probably would have been my guess if I hadn't been informed otherwise!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Uyvonne said:


> I have designed and written many, many patterns. The reason that these abbreviations were originally used is because space is expensive real estate in magazines. This necessitated the use of abbreviations to conserve space (this valuable space would then be sold to advertisers). This is how the cost of magazines has been kept relatively affordable while being able to offer many designs to the knitter.
> 
> Sorry that this designer did not include an abbreviation index. It should not be assumed that the knitter knows every abbreviation.


I would think the abbreviation index would take up more expensive real estate than just spelling out the words. Actually, I have never seen a pattern that has to say, beginning of row or round. What else would you be doing after it says Row 1?


----------



## esther irons (Jul 7, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> LOL love it!


me 2


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

EOR? Seems like I remember Eyor...?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:XD: <snicker!!!> And we're all swiftly going down with you.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

If you are knitting on circular needles it means beginning of round. Have a great day.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

What is the pattern name and by who? Would like to look it up. Willie


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

kathycam said:


> I'm looking at a pattern that says to cast on and rib for a couple of inches. Next it says, starting at BOR..... What is BOR??


Beginning Of Row (or if knitting in the round) Beginning of Round.
JTM


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Hadn't known about these two abbrevs.

Thanks.



jmcret05 said:


> If you are knitting in the round, the BOR means "beginning of round".
> 
> Used like this--"Place stitch marker for beginning of round (BOR); join being careful not to twist stitches."
> 
> BTW, EOR is every other round!


----------



## linnerlu (Jul 9, 2013)

Patty Sutter said:


> And here, I thought EOR was Pooh's friend. :lol: :lol:


LOL!!! Thank you for a rare Pooh reference ... and my first laugh of the day!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks! You provided my instruction for the day. I had no idea what BOR was. I have knitted for well over 70 years and have never run into that abbreviation. Good Luck! Writing patterns is a craft, skill, technique of its own. Joan 8060


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Never heard that one-guess ESP is down!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

I was rooting for pooh's friend too! You must love all these abbreviations, hehehe. 
Seriously though, there should be a list in the pattern for us mere mortals who are not mind-reading adepts.......(yet?!)
Hannet


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> And here, I thought EOR was Pooh's friend. :lol: :lol:


LOL thats great!!!

I understand about the high cost of valuable space in the magazines but at least as the end of my magazines all abbreviations are listed .. a good magazine will have that but I am guilty of not picking up the ones next to me and looking.. unless the pattern is in a magazine.. I guess I am not that organized.. so I go online... and it is usually there


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BOR??? I thought that was my EX. But what would he be doing in a knitting pattern?


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I learned something new on bor. Kps always come up with the answer . Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, I've learned something here! Thanks all!


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> And here, I thought EOR was Pooh's friend. :lol: :lol:


That had me in stitches. lol


----------



## LibertyRoss (Sep 12, 2013)

Beginning of round, (assuming you're knitting in the round), otherwise beginnig of row if you've altered it to knit it flat and knit back and forth.


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

http://euroknit.blogspot.com/2008/05/glossary-of-knitting-terms-and.html

This blog say BOR is Bind off row.


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

LibertyRoss said:


> Beginning of round, (assuming you're knitting in the round), otherwise beginnig of row if you've altered it to knit it flat and knit back and forth.


Just noticed you joined yesterday, LibertyRoss; Friday the 13th. Well, I guess that was our LUCKY day. Welcome to your new family of friends!


----------



## LibertyRoss (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you; thank you! Yes, it certainly was my lucky day in many ways! I visited the Cross in Barre, Ma and met John Harty. (You can look him and it up on the net.) What a man, and what a place and it's only 15 mins from me, and I had not heard of it before. I love that place, so serene and he's a sweetie - 88 yrs old now--gave me the grand tour, then I came home and stitched in bliss.  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Patty Sutter said:


> And here, I thought EOR was Pooh's friend. :lol: :lol:


Very creative ;-)


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> LOL love it!


Still chuckling!!


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> LOL love it!


Still chuckling!!


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Patty Sutter, I can't stop laughing! Love your comment. It has brightened up my day.


----------



## deenac (Jan 26, 2011)

kathycam said:


> Thank you, sooo much! That makes sense. It is a poncho knitted in the round. I guess that little abbreviation was for people more stupid than me, who might begin the pattern in the middle of the ribbing! No, there is no index. Knitters are supposed to be mind readers, because it is much to tough to spell out complete words in patterns.


Yup, that's exactly how I feel, lol! Love your attitude.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> If you are knitting in the round, the BOR means "beginning of round".
> 
> Used like this--"Place stitch marker for beginning of round (BOR); join being careful not to twist stitches."
> 
> BTW, EOR is every other round!


Now that makes sense. I came across one yesterday--dbsc in a crochet pattern. Any one wanna guess? I did finallly find it online.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Often, if you type a kniting abbreviation into Google, even with no othe search terms, you will get the needed results. not so with BOR. but, I had fun with the BOR results. For a little levity, Google BOR, it's a pretty common abbreviation for a lot of things, apparently.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

kathycam said:


> I would think the abbreviation index would take up more expensive real estate than just spelling out the words. Actually, I have never seen a pattern that has to say, beginning of row or round. What else would you be doing after it says Row 1?


In a magazine or book there would be many patterns using the same abbreviations, which in turn take up less space. If one needs to have every pattern written out without abbrev the knitter should write it out before beginning the design.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Patty Sutter said:


> And here, I thought EOR was Pooh's friend. :lol: :lol:


    ;-) :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Oh, YOU'VE noticed that too?


Yeah, I'm with you two on that vein. Like what does SL mean... not when knitting, but I've noticed lots of folks in this forum putting those initials after what ever they have named there post. ?????? :roll: :?:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

sanditoes48 said:


> Very creative ;-)


EOR...  That's a good one!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> And here, I thought EOR was Pooh's friend. :lol: :lol:


I LOVE punny people; and you are very punny!


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Now that makes sense. I came across one yesterday--dbsc in a crochet pattern. Any one wanna guess? I did finallly find it online.


What was the meaning of dbsc? Not guessing today.... :lol:


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> Yeah, I'm with you two on that vein. Like what does SL mean... not when knitting, but I've noticed lots of folks in this forum putting those initials after what ever they have named there post. ?????? :roll: :?:


"SL" means it is a post from Scottish Lass. "C" is a post about crocheting, "K" is a post about knitting and "MK" is machine-knitting, and if I post this with you already knowing it, I'll take what comes to me............like a man on a horse......not like a mouse on a cockroach!! :lol:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Pippen said:


> "SL" means it is a post from Scottish Lass. "C" is a post about crocheting, "K" is a post about knitting and "MK" is machine-knitting, and if I post this with you already knowing it, I'll take what comes to me............like a man on a horse......not like a mouse on a cockroach!! :lol:


LOL. I love your sense of humor. Thanks for the explanation, in a million years I would not have guessed that. I like that.... Scottish Lass: SL. And... thanks for C, K and MK too. I probably would have guessed C and K.. but, MK is dubious.

Thank you so much, from CG.....(California Girl)


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> LOL. I love your sense of humor. Thanks for the explanation, in a million years I would not have guessed that. I like that.... Scottish Lass: SL. And... thanks for C, K and MK too. I probably would have guessed C and K.. but, MK is dubious.
> 
> Thank you so much, from CG.....(California Girl)


(sigh of relief... :lol: ) You're welcome.... :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> Yeah, I'm with you two on that vein. Like what does SL mean... not when knitting, but I've noticed lots of folks in this forum putting those initials after what ever they have named there post. ?????? :roll: :?:


SL are the initials of the lady who brought up the topic. I had to ask too. She has a great sense of humor and posts regulalrly. If you see a topic with her initials at the end, you might want to check her out. She just does this so her "Followers" can find her topics easily. I can't remember but think it's like sassy lady. something like that.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Pippen said:


> What was the meaning of dbsc? Not guessing today.... :lol:


It is a stitch pattern - double single crochet. I found the instructions on how to make the stitch on newstitchaday web site. It is working right into the item I am crocheting and a freind of mine told me that is what it means and that the pattern is how the item is made.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

normancha said:


> ;-) :XD: :thumbup:


  :-D   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow!! We're learning lots today.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> Wow!! We're learning lots today.


I like a commercial saying that Old McDonald can't spell.

How does he spell Cow?
C-O-W--E-I-E-I-O

LOL!!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> I like a commercial saying that Old McDonald can't spell.
> 
> How does he spell Cow?
> C-O-W--E-I-E-I-O
> ...


LOL! :thumbup:


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you, all the years that I have been knitting, I have never come across these abbreviations.

You learn something new every day.


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Angelsmom1 said:


> It is a stitch pattern - double single crochet. I found the instructions on how to make the stitch on newstitchaday web site. It is working right into the item I am crocheting and a freind of mine told me that is what it means and that the pattern is how the item is made.


Thank you, thought so but didn't want to hit myself with the plank.... :lol: In Afrikaans, my language, it is "dkb", "dubbel kort-been". I don't know where "kort-been" comes from, because "kort been" actually means "short leg", so in Afrikaans we're crocheting with "short legs"......... not "single crochet..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Pippen said:


> Thank you, thought so but didn't want to hit myself with the plank.... :lol: In Afrikaans, my language, it is "dkb", "dubbel kort-been". I don't know where "kort-been" comes from, because "kort been" actually means "short leg", so in Afrikaans we're crocheting with "short legs"......... not "single crochet..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Can long legged people crochet too???


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Pippen said:


> Thank you, thought so but didn't want to hit myself with the plank.... :lol: In Afrikaans, my language, it is "dkb", "dubbel kort-been". I don't know where "kort-been" comes from, because "kort been" actually means "short leg", so in Afrikaans we're crocheting with "short legs"......... not "single crochet..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wow... we are getting educated with foreign language idioms. How cool is that? kort-been, as you explained it, makes sense to me.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Can long legged people crochet too???


Oh gezzz... will you quit it??!! LOL


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> And here, I thought EOR was Pooh's friend. :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

3star777 said:


> http://euroknit.blogspot.com/2008/05/glossary-of-knitting-terms-and.html
> 
> This blog say BOR is Bind off row.


Interesting link.

On the pattern's legend for my first pair of socks, BOR meant "beginning of round". Most of my pattern have BO -- not BOR -- meaning simply: Bind Off.

We must appreciate that although Americans and British both speak the English language; many of our terms are definitely different in meaning. I say, " Vive la différence!"


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> Wow... we are getting educated with foreign language idioms. How cool is that? kort-been, as you explained it, makes sense to me.


and having a little fun too.LOL


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> And here, I thought EOR was Pooh's friend. :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Can long legged people crochet too???


Oh yes, why not?........:lol:. .....just crochet "lang been", meaning "long leg" which is "double crochet", you can also crochet "dubbel lang been", meaning "double long leg", which is actually treble crochet..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Conclusion: in South Africa you can crochet whether you're short legged, long legged or double long legged........:lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh no.........I have to stop this now, these explanations are getting very weird!!!!! :lol:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

The use of 'whether' in your English sentence is throwing your syntax off.

To say that you are crocheting a double crochet

I'm deliberately leaving off the end of sentence. Basically (not having the Afrikaans language fully available) to do 'A crochet step' is better than 'IF you decide to do ...'

<G> Analyzing farther could get me in syntax trouble.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> The use of 'whether' in your English sentence is throwing your syntax off.
> 
> To say that you are crocheting a double crochet
> 
> ...


Now we are getting a bit crazy with this. But thanks good to know.I will add to my verbal dictionary.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Pippen said:


> Oh yes, why not?........:lol:. .....just crochet "lang been", meaning "long leg" which is "double crochet", you can also crochet "dubbel lang been", meaning "double long leg", which is actually treble crochet..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Conclusion: in South Africa you can crochet whether you're short legged, long legged or double long legged........:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh no.........I have to stop this now, these explanations are getting very weird!!!!! :lol:


This is hilarious to follow the thread............. :wink:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Never thought I would learn an Afrikan language. The things you learn on KP.


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> The use of 'whether' in your English sentence is throwing your syntax off.
> 
> To say that you are crocheting a double crochet
> 
> ...


Oooooops, got hit by another plank .........Eina....!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Editing: Angelsmom1, thank you for the laughs and making me say everything the wrong way, that was real fun!!! Now I'm going to crochet "with long legs on my couch"..... :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Pippen said:


> Oooooops, got hit by another plank .........Eina....!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Editing: Angelsmom1, thank you for the laughs and making me say everything the wrong way, that was real fun!!! Now I'm going to crochet "with long legs on my couch"..... :lol:


I don't have a choice of crocheting with long legs, they grew that way. So off to do with my long legs.


----------

